

Tools for startups along their lifetime - tpinto
https://docs.google.com/present/edit?id=0AdawJ_th06NvZDJrcWs2cl8yNnc2Z2ZxNmc0&hl=en&pli=1

======
Nate75Sanders
This is great, as is rchaudhary's link.

I can usually deal very well with tools/software/etc, but I have more problems
getting really straight answers on non-technical things sometimes.

Does anybody have similar links for business processes? "Here's the least
amount of accounting/legal/business/etc you need for starting up a
business..."

Quick steps like: \- Use this template as your Articles of Organization and
file for an LLC. \- Get a company credit card and buy everything on it. \-
Your accounts should look like "this" \- Here's the steps you go through to
add money from your personal savings to your company's in a clean way (no
corporate veil piercing or anything of that nature) _after_ the beginning of
the company \- A guide to internet advertising -- what works/what doesn't/who
the players are

Programmers have so many bulidings blocks these days for handling sys admin,
money handling, etc, but there are still a lot of things I'm very curious
about and can't seem to find a single simple source of information for.

~~~
rrrhys
If anybody could recommend a good book of this sort I'd be very interested.

Just lightweight, 'IANAL' good guidelines for young businesses.

------
mpim
I second the wiki suggestion.

My experience, thus far, with Google Docs:

\- Click on link and browse around a bit

\- As usual, use backspace key to go back to HN

\- Nothing happens, tap backspace key a few more times out of habit

\- Accidentally delete most of the presentation

------
rchaudhary
You guys should check out
<http://startuptools.pbworks.com/w/page/17974963/FrontPage>

------
smadam9
Has a lot of great information for anyone interested in startups. I have to
agree with the rest also, would be nice in a wiki format. However, it seems
that it was just thrown together as a mash-up of resources - kind of a first
stage document. Hopefully with some more effort it can be a wiki page.

------
goodscreens
Really good idea, whatever format you publish it in. Will save many searches
of hacker news archives.

------
rrrhys
Something looks very wrong with it, chrome 10.0.612.3 dev on win XP.

~~~
jjwiseman
I believe it's been vandalized (anyone can edit it).

------
naithemilkman
What a great idea which really ought to be in a spreadsheet!

~~~
gnok
Or a wiki, more appropriately.

------
KleinmanB
Did anyone copy it down?

~~~
reeses
There's a revision history available under the File menu. I went back to the
700s and it was still trashed. If you can find the last good version, you can
revert.

